# Southern Ohio Make N Take



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey ya guys.. Dave the dead is going to host a make n take just north of Cincinnati, near Kings Island.... We are not set on a date just yet but we are leaning towards Saturday, April 14 or around there. Anyone interested?


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Isn't there any ohio haunters out there???


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

Count me in. I'll try to go if I can. Can you give me more details? Also, do you know if there are any clubs in our area?


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmmm clubs... yeah i dont know bout that if you find out let me know... And awesome i'm so glad you think you can make it .... we are still trying for the 14th.... Dave the Dead is forming a list of things we can make while there. I will be sure to include you on this... Yay!!! We got one..... anymore??? anyone???


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, it looks like April 14th is the day! We will be meeting in Wilmington, Ohio which is not far from Kings Island. We'll be talking monster mud, skull molds, pneumatics, and anything else that goes bump in the night. If anyone else is interested, just let me know!
(and we might actually be making something....LOL!)


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 6, 2007)

*Joined just in time*

It looks like I joined up just in time! Live in Ohio and would be interested in the meeting. Would you send some info to me when you can? Cost? What to expect, etc? 
Thanks & I have been enjoying the forum.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Woo Hoo!!!! Hi ya lagrousome I'll send ya a pm with the details.... Yay this is gonna be fun!!!


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

*Final notice!!!!*

We will be meeting this Saturday at 10 a.m. Cost right now is between $30 and $40 dollars. We will be meeting in Wilmington, Ohio, which is between Cincinnati and Columbus, just north of Kings Island amusement park. If you need more info, please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

*Final update*

For those of you who were lurking on this thread, we had our make and take on Saturday and had a great time!!! Dave the Dead was a great teacher, and showed us how easy it is to make quality scares, on a minimal budget. We hope to get some more scheduled between now and October and will post when a date is set. Pictures and video are available on that other forum related to Halloween.

If you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh, now don't tease the new girl.....which other forum? You mean there are others out there than us?????


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh, nevermind, the newbie has now figured it out! I was wondering why everything looked so different....duh!!!! You guys gotta quit confusing me!!!!


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, babygirl_kmp. Post it here also. Some of us don't like visiting the other forum.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey guys.... It wasnt me teasin ya'll  but here are the pics and video's I have... 
http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k270/babygirl_kmp/Make N Take 4-14-07/

We got to check out Dave's prop storage... so some of the pics are dead things that Dave has already made... We had a blast yesterday!!! We only had time to make the pop-ups..... So definately planning more.... So if anyone is interested let me or bauton know... Enjoy!


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

*Another one*

Looks like we are shooting for another Make and Take on May 19th at 9 a.m. in Wilmington, Ohio. If anyone is interested, please let baby_girl or myself know and we can get you details.

Thanks


----------



## gravezombie (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi I am new to the forum so i know i missed your last make and take but when you plan another one count me in i am in CINCINNATI and its just a little ride to the woods for me...


----------

